# Home Defense!!!



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok again correct me if I am wrong. I didn't see a topic on home defense. I recently came across the book Your Home, Your Fortress. Anyone have this one? Anyway it made me realize what about the people that are just going to dig in for what ever reason. No where else to go, attached to their stuff, etc. You have to prepare your home for attacks. I will consider ordering this book if it going to be a interest for others also then we can share the knowledge.


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

Any highlights to entice? 

Unless your home is destroyed or you are forced to evacuate I think planning to leave your home is unwise. Tips in securing a home would be appreciated.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree! Depending on the situation and why they are evacuating I have a safe room that they wouldn't be able to find me hiding so yes my house will be my first plan A. I am broke this week but will see about ordering this book next week and will gladly share with everyone here. I'm in the process in getting old Rose bushes from flooded out houses that have been scheduled to demolish and putting them by my first floor windows. That is a start anyway.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

See this is my thing.. I am getting my truck and my family prepared to bug out... but we will bug in at first.. we live on the second floor.. one set of stairs going down the front and one going down the back.. INSIDE steps.. I have every confidence that we can hold down the fort, HOWEVER, if anyone gets ticked off that we are protecting our home, they have the upper hand if they have anything that can ignite the house. 

I will prep as usual for a bug in, but also equip our home with emergency ladders by key points in our apartment.. fire blankets, we have fire extinguishers.. and well, whatever I can to make sure if anything happens we have a way out regardless. Course, this doesnt mean I wont be hanging out the window picking off any nimrod whos holding a match before we have to evac... lol

At that point, the bug out kicks in and we are gone. Plan b I guess.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You know Dreams I thought about the fire situation also. What would I do? This is where my head is on that. Installing a sprinkler system that aims at the house and have a switch for it on the inside with me. Maybe put some extra sprinkler heads aiming outward also to maybe keeping them from lighting anything else. I know if I ever sell this house someone is going be like what the hell was this guy into.Lol!


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

,lol..I hear that.. this isnt my house.. so not sure they will let me go as far as the outside protection.. even though its for their best as well.. I would think something besides water on the outside as well.. if they have any type of accelerant, water alone might not be able to take care of it. Being on the second floor I thin of these things all the time.. I try not to consume my life with it, but well.. its a safety thing..


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

My apartment is one the twelfth floor of the only high rise in my town so home defense is going t play a big part of my bugging in. Firstly I plan to fortify the entrance way to my apartment, then my floor then hopefully the building itself. All will take a lot of work and preplanning but where I am it's all I really got. Finding anything on how to fortify an apartment building is hard, but I'm a good problem solver on my own, so I've got some ideas. The remaining people in the building may be a problem for me lol.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

One thing you guys that are in apartments might consider on your defense. Figure out what is on the other side of the wall. Does it go into another apartment? Say everyone leaves except you. You then have the entire level to yourself punch holes into the walls and have free travel among the whole floor. Plus I would assume elevators are shut down so the only door you have to worry about is the stairs and maybe fire escape. Both very easy to defend and set early warning systems. If some of your neighbors decide to stay get them on board with the plan. This technique worked for the gangsters in Chicago in the Caprini-green complex they would shoot cops and when they came to get them they would run through the walls and when the cops made it to the area they would already be gone and down the other complex and vanish. Just something to consider. Good Luck.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

Nice, I had thought about holes between walls and floors even as escapes. I had also thought about forcibly evicting everyone and keeping the whole building to myself, most the people's in my building are scum bags anyways.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

If and that is if anything goes down I would use these people to your advantage. Never let them know what you actually have to begin with. But play the Alpha role and be their commander. Use them for your warning system, food runs, and such. I would study them find out who would listen to you and who wouldn't. The ones that wouldn't get them out. The one that like to play boss but can't actually be boss make them boss of certain task but answer to you. I don't know I'm just talking. I have most of my neighbors figured out. Just something to else to figure into your plan.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

There is an exceptionally large percentage of my building is falling down drunkards so after the booze is gone these people are either gonna go crazy or become useless all together, but I'll start watching the few that aren't that way, and see if any are useful... Good way of looking at it man.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea I don't see them being any use. LoL! Rent must be cheap? You could always stick a rag in their backside and light on fire and use them as a Molotov cocktail. LoL! Just kidding!


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

Haha yeah, would be quite he sight lol


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a very bad tactic. The cities and pine forests are going to burn if shtf. It's quite easy for anyone to get within 300 m of anybody, at night. all they have to do is gouge out a shallow depression, cover up with a field made ghillie suit, and pop you at dusk the following day, escape in the dark of the next night. They can also easilly make a vehice safe from riflefire, and use it to get close enough (at night) to smash Molotov cocktails on your "castle" and burn/smoke you out. Forget the "castle" idea, it will get you killed. 

What you want is a concealed spiderhole or 2, with a shovel and pick buried shallowly 200 or so yds away. Then you can get out of sight while you dig and shore up the horizontal tunnel (7 ft or so long) for your dugout shelter. Have a few metal drums of food and stuff buried in a mile wide circle around the spiderhole, and you have a very effective, low cost way to ride out the first year of shtf. By then, order will be somewhat restored, because nearly everyone will be dead, if no other means is found. Emerge only at night, only to dispose of wastes and get water. let the fighting and diseases just pass you by. once a year has passed, it will be safe enough to have below ground level "greenhouses", small ones, hidden in thickets, with clear plastic sheeting helping you grow sprouts. This is a way to about double your growing season's length, and have nutritious food in mere days, instead of many weeks.


----------



## cxmelt01 (Jul 9, 2012)

I rent as well. Living on a college student budget its tough to get what I need and to "add fuel to the fire" so to speak, I live directly behind a gas station. This has its perks and downfalls all at once. I can stay stocked up on gasoline when need be, but that station is gonna attract more people than need be. So my plan is to bug out as quick as possible to another location on the other side of the county which I have secured with a few other comrades who are more prepared than I am (experience and gear).


----------



## SOLARMAX (Jul 12, 2012)

Unless you live in a ghetto, you should not expect a crowd of invaders, usually it will be a couple of people foraging for food or supplies. This doesn't mean that in a crisis you start blasting away at every stranger who comes by. You have to use common sense, evaluate friend or foe and make sure that you have backup. In most crisis events, you won't have electricity and possibly no running water. Battery powered cameras and trip alarm systems can be very useful for guarding perimeters. Since most home assaults or intrusions happen at close range, I prefer my suppressed FN-45p tactical with night sights and RMR red dot. This great handgun comes with 3 / 15 round clips and is deadly accurate and flawless. Keep in mind, gunshots are very loud, and the sound might alert more of the type of people you do not want to attract. If you live in one of 33 states which allow ownership of suppressor/silencers, then form a GUN TRUST through an attorney and buy at least one for a .45. The quietest (whisper quiet) is a 22 Long Rifle suppressor) but while a .22 can be deadly, accurate and dangerous, it is NOT a sure stopper like a .45 or 9mm with personal P protection rounds (expand on impact). Also, a bullet proof vest is highly recommended in case your assailants come armed. Use green or red dots sites for quick site aquisition. For crowds use a good 12 guage, but shotguns are messy and can really damage your property, so use only when there is no other option. Most important survival categories are:
1. Food, Water, Utensils and proper storage 2. ENERGY, firestarters, fuel - have a backup 1400 - 1800 watt portable solar system with batteries and controller. 3. long range, medium range and short range guns, lots of ammo and bullet proof vest(s), strong binoculars 4. Personal comfort: Portable AC, Heater, blankets, proper clothing and footwear. 5. Transportation: EMP shielded 4 wheel drive diesel or electric vehicles if possible, trailer hitch, covered trailer, trail or mountain bicycle, portable wagon that can be hand pulled or bicycle pulled. Lastly, form neighborhood alliances with at least 3 other well armed and prepped neighbors if possible. Best case scenario is a 4 man Delta Force type team which will band together to fight of attacks by groups of outsiders intent on robbery and violence. read my editorials at: http://www.obwon.net


----------



## SOLARMAX (Jul 12, 2012)

Well your not going to dig if you live in South Florida cause all you will get is water. Keep fuel and chainsaws and cut down trees to block roads into your safety zone. Form neighbor militias and post sentries with airhorns (another good thing to keep on hand). Not many amateur armored vehicles will stop a FMJ .308 let alone a .338 Lapua Magnum or .50 Cal.....keep that in mind. If your home is in a vulnerable position then you move, if not, make a stand and make sure you have plenty of help and ammo. Nothing is easy and there are no perfect solutions, except be alert and well prepared.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

For those folks that can do this, Bing Flame Seal (Note, Google has banned "shopping" searches for ammo/guns, so I'm using Bing now). It has a class "a" fire rating, meets most commerical building code requirements, its clear/transparent, can use it inside or outside, non-toxic, no volatile, contains no petroleum.


----------



## chiefbuzz (Jul 12, 2012)

This is very though provoking for me. We my wife and I have decided to stay in place as long as possible due to medical issues. I have full perimeter covered and two escape routes into the woods which would provide full kill zone for anything coming after you. The basement would provide best defence with the exception of fire of the above floors. We could add a escape route underground to a shelter with ventilation and support if I can afford the material off the basement behind a wall that could be shut behind on egress. The survival room would have an escape out the side of the hill unseen or back into what would be left of the house 's basement. Dealing with fire, remembering fire burns up ward fast, temps will reach from 1200 to above 2000 degrees but also smoke is a killer as fast as the heat. basements if there is any attempts to extinguish will fill with water so water tight or drainage and supplies must be in an area of survival or there gone. Lots to think about and by the Grace of God we won't need it but then He has given us a brain to survive with......


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

My home security relies on two levels before weapons are deployed. First the obvious faith in God's providence. This is a no brainer. Of course I trust that God can protect me, even if my other defenses fail me. My second line of defense takes advantage of the reality that as I live in the country, and merely commute to the city for work etc. It is only a 45 minute drive from my place to the next nominal city, yet, if someone is in the city mustered with a group of his hungry peers discussing how unfair that I am eating and have a warm place while they suffer the effects of their own decisions after Armegadon, they would have to arm their hungry bodies up and walk a very long way on foot to reach the point where they could conduct operations to "Socialize" what I have been working toward. That could happen, so weapons are still a factor. I, however, feel that the distance that most threats would have to travel to reach here, most likely on foot, does more to prevent their attack then if I had chain fed machine guns.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

cxmelt01 said:


> I rent as well. Living on a college student budget its tough to get what I need and to "add fuel to the fire" so to speak, I live directly behind a gas station. This has its perks and downfalls all at once. I can stay stocked up on gasoline when need be, but that station is gonna attract more people than need be. So my plan is to bug out as quick as possible to another location on the other side of the county which I have secured with a few other comrades who are more prepared than I am (experience and gear).


I am a college student as well! But I am living at home, campus is just 30min away.


----------

